# Der "Frag Deine Jäger-Kollegen"-Thread



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

*Liebe Jägerschaft.*

Ich dachte mir ein *Thread, der alle anfallenden Fragen zu unserer Klasse sammelt* wäre hier mal angebracht. Hilfreich und informativ für die, die sich gerade mit dem Jjäger befassen oder dies gern noch tun möchten. Im Laufe der Zeit könnte so ein kleines Wissensarchiv entstehen, das auch Anlass und Platz für Diskussionen bietet.

Mein Jäger ist derzeit Level 28 und ich bin leider noch fernab davon ein großer Spezialist zu sein. Für einen dicken Guide reicht es bei mir leider noch nicht. Aber vielleicht möchte ja jemand der sich besser auskennt als ich dies zum Anlass nehmen einen zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Bis dahin bin ich gern bereit mit Euch zusammen Sachen herauszufinden, zu diskutieren und dies hier zusammen zu fassen.

Ich lege also mal mit meinen *Fragen* los und hoffe dass sich jemand findet der mir anworten kann:
- welche Rüstungs-Items tragt Ihr? Es gibt scheinbar sehr wenige, die den Angriff erhöhen. Auf welche Werte achtet ihr? HP+? Parieren? Ausweichen?
- stimmt es, dass die Angriffs-Manasteine nur den Schaden der Autoshots erhöhen?
- inwiefern sind die Magie-Werte auf Waffen und Items wichtig für uns?


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

*Häufig auftretende Fragen (FAQ)*

*Wie spielt sich der Jäger?*
Der Jäger spielt sich bis Level 10 wie ein Assasine und befindet sich mit den dazugehörigen Fähigkeiten ausschließlich im Nahkampf. Ab Level 10 kann man dann Bögen nutzen und kann dann zum Fernkampf übergehen. Hierbei kann man entweder A) den Mob kiten oder  so lange beschießen bis er in Nahkampfreichweite ist und ihm dann mit den Schurkenfähigkeiten den Rest geben.

*Welche Waffenarten kann ein Jäger nutzen?*
Bögen, Dolche und Schwerter

*Welche Rüstungsteile sollte ich wählen? Welche Werte sind wichtig für mich?*
Rüstung kommt meist (immer?) mit defensiven Attributen daher. Erste Wahl sollte Maximale TP sein. (In Frage kämen weiterhin Ausweichen, Parieren, Phys. Abwehr und Magieresistenz. Hier müsste man noch herausfinden oder ausdiskutiern was davon wichtig bzw. brauchbar ist.)

*Welche Manasteine sollte ich als Jäger verwenden?*
In Frage kommt da alles was den Schaden erhöht: Physische Krit-Rate+ (4 - 15, je nach Level) und Angriff+ (1 - 5, je nach Level). Kritrate wird im Allgemeinen vorgezogen. (Netter Nebeneffekt hierbei ist, dass ein kritischer Treffer Mobs und menschl. Spieler kurzzeitig stunnen kann.)

*Welche Berufe übt ein Jäger aus?*
Ein Jäger profitiert am meisten von der Handwerkskunst und der Schneiderei. Als Handwerker kann man selbst Bögen, Ringe und Ketten herstellen (aber keine Pfeile). Der Schneider stellt, neben Stoffrüstung, auch Leder-Rüstung her. Da man als Jäger nichts Schwereres tragen kann bietes sich dies an. Alchimie ist ebenfalls nützlich, ist aber primär für Caster gedacht (denn Alchimisten können u.a. Zauberbücher und Kugeln herstellen). Nicht vergessen: Mastern kann man nur zwei Berufe!

*Was ist "kiten"?*
Unter "kiten" versteht man den Mob hinter sich her zu ziehen und zu verlangsamen und dabei so lange weiter mit Fernkampfangriffen zu attackieren bis er down ist. (Ursprung des Begriffes ist wohl ein "Kite" - ein Kinderdrachen, den man ja ebenfalls hinter sich her zieht, vermute ich.) Hierbei verlangsamt man den Mob zu allererst mittels "Umschlingender Schuss", geht dann rückwärts und haut alles raus was Schaden macht. (Mit Level 10 sind das nur zwei Angriffe, später wirds natürlich mehr.) Sobald der US wieder einsatzbereit ist - wieder drauf und weiter rückwärts. Ziel des Ganzen ist es den Mob nie bei einem ankommen zu lassen und stets im Fernkampf zu bleiben.

*Was ist ein "Jumpshot"?*
vorab: der Jumpshot ist nicht mit dem aus WoW bekannten Jumpshot zu verwechseln. Die Infos hierüber habe ich aus Beiträgen zum Thema zusammengefasst.
Der Jumpshot profitiert von der Tatsache, dass die Angriffsanimation der Schüsse kurz vor dem Aukommen auf dem Boden nach dem Sprung, nicht ausgelöst wird. Das macht diese Schüsse demnach zu Sofort-Angriffen. Beim Auftreffen des Chars auf dem Boden geht dieser leicht in die Knie - hier sollte man die Angriffe dann spätestens ausführen.

*Welche Stigmas nutze ich?*
Das erste Stigma, dass man (mit Level 20) bekommt ist der Pfeilhagel. Dieser ist allerdings im PvE-Solospiel anfangs relativ unbrauchbar. Die zwei freien Stigma-Slots füllt man vorerst mit dem Rückzugsschlag und dem Schlafpfeil. Der Rückzugsschlag ist ein Nahkampfangriff, der den Jäger mit einem großen Rückwärtssprung wieder auf die nötige Distanz befördert (hierfür ist kein Waffenwechsel nötig), und der Schlafpfeil schickt einen Gegner 12 Sekunden in den Schlaf. (Sehr nützlich wenn man solo versehentlich ge-addet hat oder im Gruppenspiel mal ein Mob aus dem Kampf genommen werden muss. Der Schlaf-Spell des Zauberers ist da allerdings viel nützlicher weil er länger anhält.). Mit steigendem Level kommen dann mehr Stigma-Steine dazu. Hier kann man eine Liste aller Jäger-Stigmas anschauen: klick. Fürs PvP empfehlen sich der Schlafpfeil und der Schweigepfeil (unterbricht Casts und bringt das Ziel 4 - 6 Sek. zum Schweigen.)

*Was stimmt nicht mit meinem Spiralpfeil?*
Die erste dritte Kettenfähigkeit "Spiralpfeil" bekommt man mit Level 28. Leider verrät einem der Tooltip nicht, dass dieser nur eine Chance von 20% hat nach dem Pfeilschlag (der zweiten Kettenfähigkeit) frei zu werden.

*sonstiges:*
- Pfeile bekommt man beim Gemischtwarenhändler. (Ein Pfeil kostet 1 Kinah. Die sollte man natürlich immer vorätig haben.)
- Samen zum Fallenstellen bekommt man auch beim Gemischtwarenhändler unter "Klassenbedarf"
- ebenso erhältlich: Zaif-Seelen. Diese verwandeln den Jäger für 10 Min. in einen Wolf, der 20%, 30% oder 40% schneller läuft als die menschliche Gestalt.
- der Autoshot wird durch erfolgreiche Ketten abgebrochen. Mann muss ihn danach (leider) immer wieder aktivieren (rechtsklick auf den Mob oder das Angriffs-Icon auf die Leiste ziehen)


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Nette Idee Rygel. Vieleicht schilderst du das Kiten nochmal etwas genauer für angehende Jäger.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Sanji2k3 (26. Oktober 2009)

Also was deine Fragen angeht:

Was meinst du mit welche Rüstungsteile?Leder selbstverständlich und da schauen das entweder Ausweichen oder Treffsicherheit...ansonsten wird halt auf phys. Crit gesockelt.

Also ich meine gelesen zu haben das + Angriffs Steine auf jegliche Angriffe zählt..jedoch lohnt sich das beim Jäger wie ich denke nicht sonderlich, da er ja elementar vom Crit lebt.

Was die Magie-Werte angeht bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Rygel (26. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Nette Idee Rygel. Vieleicht schilderst du das Kiten nochmal etwas genauer für angehende Jäger.


ist erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. kanns so bleiben? ist das verständlich beschrieben?



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Also was deine Fragen angeht:
> 
> Was meinst du mit welche Rüstungsteile?Leder selbstverständlich und da schauen das entweder Ausweichen oder Treffsicherheit...ansonsten wird halt auf phys. Crit gesockelt.
> 
> ...



1.) Leder ist klar. Warum Ausweichen oder Treffsicherheit und nicht Phys. Abwehr, Magische Abwehr oder HP+? (Ist es nicht auch so, dass die Treffsicherheit meist komplett von der Waffe abgedeckt wird?)

2.) So ähnlich hat man mir das auch erklärt. Ich gehe seitdem auch auf Krit, was die Steine angeht.

3.) Ich meine die "Magische Trefferwertung", zb. auf einem Bogen wie diesem: klick.


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Kiten ist gut beschrieben, wobei ich evtl. noch hinzufügen würde, dass es nicht EINEN Weg zu kiten gibt, sondern dass es verschiedene Arten/Möglichkeiten gibt und jeder selbst gucken muss, wie er es am besten findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Pitchpaw (26. Oktober 2009)

ergänzung zum jumpshot: beim sog. jumpshot nutzt man die tatsache, dass die angriffsanimation des schusses kurz vor dem aufkommen auf dem erdboden nicht ausgelöst wird. soll heißen alle schüsse des rangers sind quasi instant. 
ergänzung zum kiten: das kiten kann auch sehr effektiv durch das ausnutzen von höhenunterschieden betrieben werden, da auch nach dem gleiten der jumpshot möglich ist.

was auch noch relativ wichtig ist: nach einer erfolgreichen chain wird der autoshot unterbrochen! einfach wieder anschalten, entweder durch erneutes rechtsklicken auf den gegner oder den angreifen befehl auf 1 legen und benutzen


----------



## Kja (27. Oktober 2009)

*Kiten*

Wenn ihr Kitet solltet ihr Vorwärts rennen, ihr kriegt einen Buff der einem den Schaden eröht (die Pfeile die ihr um eure Füsse kriegt)

*Jumpshot:*

Jumpshot funktionier relativ einfach, Spingen und beim aufkommen knickt man leicht in die Knie, da sollte man die Aktion spätestens ausführen lassen. Testet es aus, es ist wirklich nicht sehr schwer. Der Jumpshot verhindert, dass ihr diese nervigen Animationen bekommt und das ist sehr viel wert.

*Attack
*
Atk wirkt sich auf alles aus. Um sich das ganze einfach vorzustellen: 30 Atk wär ungefähr gleichviel wie die roten DMG Shards. Ihr sieht also, es bringt einem sehr viel. 

*Magical Accuricy (glaub so schreibt sich das) : gibt zwei Gerüchte:*

1. Es wirkt sich auf Sleepshot sowie Silence aus. Also allgemein CC 

2. (und das ist anscheinend nun aus Korea bestätigt) Es wirkt auf nichts auser einer Falle die wir nie benutzen und ist smit nicht relevant. Besonders da die Entwickler anscheinend diese Falle nun umbauen wollen auf unsere normale Treffsicherheit.

*Sockel
*
Der Ranger sollte auf ca 400-410 crit kommen ( die letzten 40 kriegt man über rollen oder Chanter)

Danach sollte man Primär HP oder Atk sockeln. Mag Resi lohnen sich nicht mehr da sie mit 1.6 extrem generft werden. 



so hoffe konnte einigen helfen

greez


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2009)

1. Naja...relativ einfach zu erklären warum nicht finde ich.Phys. oder mag. Abwehr ist ja sinnfrei wenn man ausweicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +HP ist denke ich nicht komplett verkehrt aber der Jäger setzt ja mehr darauf, nicht getroffen zu werden und dadurch keinen sooo großen HP Pool zu haben.

2. Jo denke ist solide wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Hmm..also das einzige was ich mir denken könnte ist die Tatsache, das ja immer mehr Angriffe mit höherem Level auf magie setzten...aber kann ich net mit sicherheit sagen.


----------



## Rygel (27. Oktober 2009)

danke euch. gar nicht so leicht alle informationen unter einen hut zu bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. manches muss ja auch erst noch herausgefunden oder diskutiert werden.



Eryas schrieb:


> Kiten ist gut beschrieben, wobei ich evtl. noch hinzufügen würde, dass es nicht EINEN Weg zu kiten gibt, sondern dass es verschiedene Arten/Möglichkeiten gibt und jeder selbst gucken muss, wie er es am besten findet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


danke. meinst du 1.) rückwärtslaufen und 2.) im kreis hüpfen um den bonus auszunutzen?



Pitchpaw schrieb:


> ergänzung zum jumpshot: beim sog. jumpshot nutzt man die tatsache, dass die angriffsanimation des schusses kurz vor dem aufkommen auf dem erdboden nicht ausgelöst wird. soll heißen alle schüsse des rangers sind quasi instant.


ich finde das ist echt ganz schön grenzwertig, da es ja sicher so nicht beabsichtigt wurde.



Kja schrieb:


> *Attack
> *
> Atk wirkt sich auf alles aus. Um sich das ganze einfach vorzustellen: 30 Atk wär ungefähr gleichviel wie die roten DMG Shards. Ihr sieht also, es bringt einem sehr viel.


demnach wäre der korrekte plan so lange krit-steine zu sockeln bis man bei 400 - 410 angelangt ist (mit welchem level kann bzw. sollte man dies erreichen?) und sich danach dann anderen werten zu widmen?



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> 1. Naja...relativ einfach zu erklären warum nicht finde ich.Phys. oder mag. Abwehr ist ja sinnfrei wenn man ausweicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich habe bisher immer angenommen, dass HP die beste wahl wären weil es ja sozusagen gegen magischen und physischen schaden "polstert". abwehr mindert also nur den eingehenden schaden während ihn ausweichen komplett verhindert, ja?


----------



## Kja (27. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich finde das ist echt ganz schön grenzwertig, da es ja sicher so nicht beabsichtigt wurde.



1. Es war von den Entwickler zwar nicht geplant (die wussten nicht das es geht) wurde aber akzeptiert. Das sie es Ändern können wenn sie wollen hat man in Patch 1.5 gesehen. Damals konnte man ganze Skill Kombos im Jumpshot raushauen. Im gegensatz zu dem Jumpshot nerf wurde der Jäger aber in vielen belangen Gebufft. Und der Jumpshot wie er in der jetztigen Form ist wird wohl immer so bleiben. Also keine angst es ist ein kleine Abuse der aber von den Entwickler klar akzeptiert ist.




Rygel schrieb:


> demnach wäre der korrekte plan so lange krit-steine zu sockeln bis man bei 400 - 410 angelangt ist (mit welchem level kann bzw. sollte man dies erreichen?) und sich danach dann anderen werten zu widmen?



Korrekt, das hast du richtig verstanden. ich hab auf 44 das Krit max erreicht. 



Rygel schrieb:


> ich habe bisher immer angenommen, dass HP die beste wahl wären weil es ja sozusagen gegen magischen und physischen schaden "polstert". abwehr mindert also nur den eingehenden schaden während ihn ausweichen komplett verhindert, ja?


Crit--> HP/ATK -> rest 

Ausweichen zu sockeln ist so als wenn du die Plätze mit Magieverstärken sockeln würdest nicht brauchbar.

Damit Ausweichen richtig wirkt, müsste dein Ausweichwert gleich oder höher des Treffsicherheitswertes des Gegers sein und dafür müsstest du gut Asuweichen sockeln. Von daher nutzlos. Achja und wenn der Gegner an dir dran ist, hast du eh scheisse gebaut :-)


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin noch ziemlich neu in AION seid Dienstag letzter Woche und habe mittlerweile einen Jäger lv 20... und finde das gesamte Stat system recht verwirrend...

Meine Fragen sind einfach ganz Simpel...

hauptstats sind wie hier ja schon oft genug geschrieben wurde: Crit < HP/ATK < Rest.... aber was ist denn mit Treffsicherheit? ich meine ich komme auf knapp 800 Treffsicherheit + Jägerbuff von 200 auf ca. 1000  was bringt mir dieses Attribut denn überhaupt das der jäger ohne großes Sockeln auf einen so hohen wert kommt? zumindest kommt mir dieser als sehr hoch vor im gegensatz zu den anderen.


gibt es eine auflistung bzw. eine Rechentabelle oder nur anhaltspunkte für die Crit Rechnung das man sich selber ausrechnen kann wieviel Crit man gerade besitzt?
denn ein loser satz von 122 die ich gerade besitze ist für mich irgendwie nicht aussagekräfitg... bzw. sagt mir nichts darüber aus wieviel das genau sind ob viel oder wenig...


hoffe die beiden Fragen sind verständlich genug formuliert so das ihr mir da mit leichtigkeit antworten könnt ^^ Danke schonmal im vorraus.

MFG

Kleiner_Hexer


----------



## Rygel (27. Oktober 2009)

@Kleiner Hexer: ich kann dir leider nicht viel dazu sagen, nur dass mir mal jemand erzählt hat der Treffsicherheitswert auf den Bögen wäre ausreichend. Ob das stimmt bzw. ob Treffsicherheit im PvE wichtig ist, weiß ich leider nicht recht. 



Kja schrieb:


> Ausweichen zu sockeln ist so als wenn du die Plätze mit Magieverstärken sockeln würdest nicht brauchbar.



Sockeln würde ich Ausweichen auch nicht, denn die Sockel sind ja ganz klar für die Schadenssteine reserviert. Mir geht es allerdings noch um *Rüstung*, die ja ansonsten nur passive Werte mitbringt: Maximale TP, Ausweichen, Parieren, Phys. Abwehr und Magieresistenz. Seht Euch bitte mal folgende Rüstungsteile an: Rüstungsset des gefallenen Daeva (aiondatabase.com). Ich kann leider keine Liste mit den Items verlinken, sorry. Bitte grad mal selbst eintippen. Scheint ein kleines Set für Level 25 zu sein. Von jedem Teil gibt es drei verschiedene obwohl die Items den selben Namen haben. Welche davon sollte man als Jäger wählen?


----------



## Kja (27. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> Sockeln würde ich Ausweichen auch nicht, denn die Sockel sind ja ganz klar für die Schadenssteine reserviert. Mir geht es allerdings noch um *Rüstung*, die ja ansonsten nur passive Werte mitbringt: Maximale TP, Ausweichen, Parieren, Phys. Abwehr und Magieresistenz. Seht Euch bitte mal folgende Rüstungsteile an: Rüstungsset des gefallenen Daeva (aiondatabase.com). Ich kann leider keine Liste mit den Items verlinken, sorry. Bitte grad mal selbst eintippen. Scheint ein kleines Set für Level 25 zu sein. Von jedem Teil gibt es drei verschiedene obwohl die Items den selben Namen haben. Welche davon sollte man als Jäger wählen?



Im Low LvL bereich sind diese Werte alle Relativ. Aber ach da wird dir eine grösseres Gesundheitspolster deutlich mehr bringen als Parieren oder sonst was. 
Phys. Def brauchst du in dem bereich nicht (kein Melee hat seine Selfdispell Stigmas/skills)
Magieresi braucht man einen hohen Wert das es was nutzt und das wirst du nicht hinbekommen.
Parieren und Ausweichen wurde schon erklärt :-)
somit ist der einzige nützliche Stat HPs.


@Hexer:

10 crit = 1% Crit

Und auf den Bogen ist enorm Treffsicherheit drauf dazu kommt noch der Selfbuff. Du wirst es merken wenn du 4-5 lvl höhere Mobs kiten kannst und die anderen diese nichtmal richtig ankratzen das deine Werte enorm sind.


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (27. Oktober 2009)

Okay danke für die schnelle Antwort. das ja schön mit 10 Punkte Crit = 1 % das muss ich ja net mal rechnen :-P

ich hätte da noch eine Frage und zwar geht es um den Normalen "weißen" schaden den man mit seinem Bogen macht...
gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Konstanter zu amchen durch ein Attribut? ich mein es ist zwar immer ne min. und max. angabe
aber trotzdem ist das teils echt unterirdisch was da an schaden rüber kommt...

ich mein wenn ich mir meinen Bogen ansehe den ich zurzeit habe mit Max.Schaden90 - 129 ... und ich am Mob selber nur 41-60 Schaden verursache
finde ich das schon echt hart... Der mob selber hat ja auch ne Phys. abwehr aber das die so extrem ist ?  und wenn man nachrechnet das ich pro gleichlevligen Mob ca. 6 normale schüsse abgebe was nur ca. 400 schaden ergeben würde ist das echt arm.. oder mach ich etwas falsch?


----------



## Rygel (27. Oktober 2009)

Kja schrieb:


> Parieren und Ausweichen wurde schon erklärt :-)
> somit ist der einzige nützliche Stat HPs.


okay, habe HP mal oben eingetragen. was käme als zweites in frage wenn man zwischen zwei items wählen muss, von denen keins HP+ aufweist?


----------



## Eryas (27. Oktober 2009)

Da dieser Thread sich sehr schön entwickelt und sehr informativ für alle Jäger geworden ist bin ich für /sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist halt kein herkömmlicher Guide, sondern eher eine Sammlung von Kommentaren.

Ich wollte noch mal ein Thema ansprechen, dass sich bis jetzt noch nicht hier findet: Stigmas.
Da Aion ein Spiel ist, dass auf dem PvP basiert lohnt es sich auch eher Stigmas für diesen Bereich einzusetzen,
als reine Schaden-Stigmas zu sockeln. Ich kann vor allem 2 empfehlen: den Schlafschuss und den Stilleschuss. Die genauen Namen weiß ich nicht auswendig, aber ich glaube es ist klar, was sie machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Beide sind bis lvl25 schon benutzbar, so dass man im Abyss nicht auf sie verzichten muss.
Sollte man Probleme haben, den Gegner von sich fern zu halten, empfiehlt sich ausserdem der Rückzugsschlag, der einen 25m nach hinten teleportiert. Dafür muss man aber in Nahkampfreichweite des Gegners sein.
Natürlich gibt es noch viele weitere Stigmas, doch diese hier erschienen mir am wichtigsten zu erwähnen.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Pitchpaw (28. Oktober 2009)

muss man für rückzugsschlag eigendlich die messer rausholen oder ist der auch mit dem bogen in der hand ausführbar? antwort wäre nett, dann kann ich mir die scherben sparen^^


----------



## Rygel (28. Oktober 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> Da dieser Thread sich sehr schön entwickelt und sehr informativ für alle Jäger geworden ist bin ich für /sticky
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke. wie gesagt: für nen richtigen guide reichts bei mir noch nicht, da ich ja erst 28 bin und damit noch nicht alle aspekte des jägertums kenne. da müssen dann die spezis mal aushelfen, die schon weiter sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. deine stigma-empfehlungen baue ich mal nen punkt ins FAQ mit ein.



Pitchpaw schrieb:


> muss man für rückzugsschlag eigendlich die messer rausholen oder ist der auch mit dem bogen in der hand ausführbar? antwort wäre nett, dann kann ich mir die scherben sparen^^


nein, dafür ist kein waffenwechsel nötig. klappt mit ausgerüstetem bogen.


----------



## Pringel (6. November 2009)

Hallöchen! Ich bin lvl 39 Ranger und finde bis jetzt diesen "Guide" sehr hilfreich. Deshalb hier meine Frage.... Ist das richtig das man als Ranger im Abyss oder allgemein im PvP immer der erste ist der im Dreck liegt?? Bis jetzt habe ich so gut wie jedes Duell verloren gegen die Asmodier. Besonders die Casterklassen machen an mir so derbst Schaden das ich da kein Land sehe...selbst wenn ich mit einer Gruppe unterwegs bin, bin ich immer das erste Ziel welches zu Boden gebracht wird! Hab extra silenceshoot etc. gesockelt aber das hilft auch nicht wirklich, sondern zögert nur meinen Tod hinaus ;-) Man hält ja wirklich nicht viel aus als Lederträger. 

Also nun meine Frage: Was mache ich falsch??? Wie geht ihr mit Feinden um?? Habt Ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?? 

Langsam bin ich wirklich ein bissel gefrustet...


mfg


----------



## Eryas (6. November 2009)

Ein Tipp: Geh in die Arena und üb.
Ich verliere im 1v1 auch noch sehr oft, aber in der Arena kann man eigentlich sehr gut neue Taktiken ausprobieren.
Besondere Tricks gibt's nicht wirklich, hier braucht man einfach Erfahrung.
Gegen Caster gilt natürlich: unterbrechen was das Zeug hält.
Gegen Nahkämpfer: kiten FTW.

Ausserdem kommen auf lvl40+ erst die ganzen Fähigkeiten, mit denen man ziemlich Imba im PvP wird (also mit denen du nicht mehr so auf crits für den maximalen Schaden angewiesen bist).

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Bolle0708 (6. November 2009)

also wenn ich den firsthit habe töte ich caster am laufenden band.
habe 4 skills die zauber unterbrechen, betäubender schuss, dann chain 2, schlafpfeil und silencepfeil
1. Runterhauen bis das steinschild runter ist
2. silenceshot
3. warten bis silence ende ist und solang draufballern 
4. nach dem silence den betäubenden schuss .. kurz warten und den chain skill nachballern
5. schlafpfeil bis die cd's weg sind. und nochmal druf
so müsste der gegner down gehen
abundzu mal nen ausweichskill benutzen oder so und es müsste fluppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und mit etwas critglück unterbrichste die casts sogar noch öfter


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Februar 2010)

Aloha Community,

wie habt ihr das mit dem Waffenwechseln geregelt? Ich persöhnlich habe Waffenset austauschen auf einer Maustaste, und Nah bzw Fernkampf Skillleisten per Shift auch auf Maustasten


----------



## Geige (11. Februar 2010)

In den Nahkampf wirst du später eh nichtmehr gehen, da
der Jäger keine Mindestrecihweite besitzt, was dazu führt, dass
der Bogen auch im Nahkampf besser ist, auser du setzt wie ein blöder auf
Parieren, aber davon gehe ich mal nicht aus!


----------

